# REVIEW: Apicella Auto Sound(Stony Point, NY)



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

After switching jobs and picking up a used Altima as a daily driver to not use my 10mpg Navigator, I needed a proper system in a car I was spending around 2 hours a day in. I did some research and picked up some more equipment, but before I pulled the trigger on install besides a new head unit I decided to go down to 1 vehicle instead of a commuter I didn't love and truck a hardly drove. In comes my off lease Taurus SHO with SYNC 2 and Sony System. It was a better system than my commuter car but not great and I decided I needed more and went from thinking of just adding a sub to wanting some actual SQ. I found Nick at Apicella Auto Sound on reddit, and then connected him to this site and after seeing some posts that made me feel he had a clue I contacted him.

Nick and I went back and forth over what my goals were and went through the equipment I had and what made sense to use in the build and what didn't and also how to address integrating with the factory system. His recommendations on both equipment and install and gave me choices as to where to try and keep the budget down and SQ up. We agreed on a plan and I made an appointment to drop off the car. 

I'm very happy with the result, the wiring, and general install is all quality work. And the Sail panels speak for themselves. Worst part was NYC traffic dropping it off and picking it up. 


Build log here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/336801-lostneyes-2013-ford-taurus-sho-simple-yet-effective-hat-seas-helix-alpine.html


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Nick is an all around good guy. I am sure he will do very well with his business venture.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok folks, so I need to tell everyone about how truly satisfied I am with the work Nick did on my 2014 Chevy Cruze. Build log here... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-gallery/355818-chevy-cruze-pillar-build.html I had already installed my Pioneer p99rs head unit along with a set of Pioneer's Stage 4 components (mid bass/tweeter) along with 2 Stage 4 subs. When I was wiring my car I wired it to possibly in the future to add the Pioneer Stage 4 midrange speaker (TS-S062PRS) to the system, which I had, mid range amp included. About a year after the install, I get a PM from a fellow member (Nick) about a repeat gathering of like minds. Link... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...pa-de-ct-2017-get-together-september-3rd.html I send a reply that I'm interested and drop a hint about getting some pillars built for my car. Almost immediately I get a reply with a phone number stating he is available for hire and I send a text. Nick responded instantly and the wheels where set in motion. We went back and forth for a few weeks with what I wanted and a date was set for me to drop my car off. The day finally arrived and once we met in person Nick was very professional to what I was looking for and what I expected in the build. He listened to my concerns and added positive feedback to reassure me that there is absolutely nothing to worry about. I gave him complete control over the creativity as long as the pillars did not block my PA state inspection stickers and the mids where on the same axis as my tweeters. I picked out material to wrap my pillars and got in to my ride home. Three days later he texts me saying he is done and I asked him for some pictures and he said it would ruin the surprise, I agreed and the anticipation was almost too much to stand, as I had to wait 4 more days to go pick up my car. I believe the results speak for themselves and the pictures do not do the work justice, it needs to be seen and heard to truly appreciate the quality, craftsmanship, and creative talent that went into Nick's work, and I can not even begin to put in to words how pleased I am with SOUND QUALITY! I have done quite a few systems in my time but this is absolutely the BEST system I ever had. So if anyone in the northeast region is looking for a quality reputable guy to do any kind of custom audio work I highly recommend Apicella Auto Sound. I promise you will not be disappointed.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, cant believe I haven't seen this thread before now, so sorry Rich and thank you for the kind words. Also thankful for your kind words as well Greg.

Mike, it was a pleasure to finally see you again after all those years when you were kind enough to give me a demo at a syracuse show. You and Josh were really the only two people who were open to showing me the ropes. Funny thing is, josh's car is here for work as well. Thank you for the kind words, and excited to for your queso dip at the mert coming up.


----------



## BBOYSTEVIE (May 2, 2005)

We've seen some of Nick's installs and know of his online presence. I'd like to add an in depth review of the sound quality tuning service I've received from Nick. If you don't want to read my long winded review, I'm incredibly happy with my decision to drive 3 or 4 hours for Nick to tune my car and as far as I know, there is nobody in the northeast region that provides a similar service of this quality.


After a haitus, I returned to DIYMobileaudio to research, then also found the facebook sound quality page. As I planned out my system, excited about these new DSP's with laptop computing that I wished I had 15 years ago, I saw that Apicella Auto Sound provided tuning as a service and because of Nick's online presence (much of it providing support tuning DSP's), I knew I'd go there when it was time. Nick was really flexible with scheduling as that time approached and got bumped back in true DIY fashion.

Pre-meeting: When I finally was ready to schedule the appointment, Nick really wanted to make sure that I was bringing him a car ready to tune, not a car that needed a bunch of troubleshooting. It's absolutely fair and appropriate for people using such a service to understand the cost of time/labor and not expect a tune to include hours of technical troubleshooting. I like the professional, up front nature of our pre-tune dialogue. It helped ensure to both of us that the transaction would go as well as possible. Neither of us wanted me to go up there and not be ready to take advantage of the tuning service and neither of us wanted extra time/work/billing that we didn't count on. 

I arrived at Apicella Auto Sound with 3 way Audiofrog front stage installed, mids and tweets in first wrapped fiberglass panels. A requested by Nick, I had the system hooked up without fundamental noise issues and every channel playing what it was supposed to (left/right and the proper frequency). I'm using a Helix DSP (I think it is fair to say this is Nick's preference ), Zapco ST amps and audiofrog subs. Despite this great gear, tons of dampening, and speakers playing the proper frequency, my system sounded like crap. Knowing Nick was going to tune my system, I didn't really invest time in any fine tuning. 

Nick first allowed me to hear his car, which happened to use the same speakers in the front stage. He asked me a few questions about the sound to gauge what I wanted in a tune in comparison to what his car sounded like. I also got to check out an install he's working on, chat a bit, lay my eyes on a big beautiful scan-speak tweeter, chat a little fiberglassing tools and technique...everything I wanted from this car audio experience.

The tuning process: For the tune, I sat in the back seat to get an idea about the process. It verified that what he accomplished in a few hours would have taken me forever to learn and apply. Nick is clearly experienced in using rEW, a few CD tracks, and the DSP software in a systematic manner to balance what the listener hears from left and right speakers, accomplish a technically accurate soundstage, and accomplish a smooth frequency response. From the back seat, I could see nasty peaks and watch him eliminate them. He was able to identify a small door rattle and one little peak that was likely a side effect of my midrange pods not being totally reinforced and sealed. V 

Now that I've gotten in a few listening sessions and have listened to a variety of music, I can say that I have a really strong center image, music extending outside the boundaries of my left and right a-pillars, and depth (I wouldn't call it strong but I certainly have a sense of soundstage depth, extending at least outside of the cabin onto the hood. It's been a while since I've had a "nice system", so tonality is way crisper and clearer then what I'm used to. Smooth for sure, detailed, balanced, loud and clear. Bass blends well with front stage for "up front bass" effect. Nick's 2-3 hour tune put the system at that place where "maybe you have to listen to it for a while to maybe find that one note that should sound a little different"....a great place for my system to be as I take care of those two little issues Nick was able to identify. I also say all this about the sound with the understanding that the system's speaker placement, the vehicle and other install related issues are going to limit things like width and depth.

Post tune: Nick also mentioned that he always has customer's tunes saved and backed up, and (this is crazy to me) to let me know if and when I can find that one note that doesn't sound right consistently across songs. When I identify it, he can take my tune, make changes to it, and email me the new tune for me to upload onto my system. So this will allow me to start taking this great tune I have and improve on it , and of course to know it is backed up just in case. 

So after a few months of installing my stereo, Nick was really able to make it shine in a few hours. While I'd like to learn to tune better in the future as a DIY'er, I didn't want to wait for my stereo to sound like it does now 

I'd strongly recommend Apicella Auto Sound/Nick to anybody in the region looking for a sound quality oriented install, tune, or any of the interior work he does. Our interaction went exactly as advertised/promised, and I think that's hard to come by with a specialty service like the tune he provided. Nick clearly loves car audio and sound quality, and takes a personal pride in his work and his business, which is likely to grow in the near future.


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow that's some pretty awesome feedback! Wish I lived closer to him


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow thanks Steve! It was my pleasure having you over and was fun to kick it for a while. Wish you could have made it to SVR for more 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Can you tell us a bit about this facetime tuning you are able to do from afar?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dcfis said:


> Can you tell us a bit about this facetime tuning you are able to do from afar?


Its a crude way to get a tune done, but most importantly it's like a 1 on 1 "tuning lesson". You just need a Mic, rew, team viewer, and some halfway decent ears

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Nick is awesome.....when I contacted him I was skeptical but the result was worldly...He has a customer for as long as I have an audio build project. I do as much of the work as I can, then hit Nick up for the final process. You can not loose with what he offers in quality craftsmanship and detail.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

He's good people, and his tuning skills are very good. His car sounded very good at SVR (and sounded better after he made some tweaks). Just don't ask him for a remote start. lol

Just kidding.

Good luck, Nick!

Jay


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> He's good people, and his tuning skills are very good. His car sounded very good at SVR (and sounded better after he made some tweaks). Just don't ask him for a remote start. lol
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> ...


lol thanks!


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Wanted to post some follow up. No fault of Nick's I was not truly happy with the limitations of not bypassing the factory Sony amp and Nick and I kept in touch regarding this. A few changes later,(I should have listened to him and stayed away from the DSR1 but I'll update the build log on that later) and his work and tuning ability truly shines now.


----------

